# Vans Warner SPD



## da rookie (14. Juli 2009)

hallo,
weiß jemand wo´s diesen schuh in deutschland zu kaufen gibt??
ich such mir hier nen ast und kann ihn nicht finden...


----------



## Infernal (14. Juli 2009)

Vans hat die Produktion der SPD Schuhe doch schon länger eingestellt dachte ich? Vielleicht findest du in US of the A noch nen Restposten irgendwo

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (21. Juli 2009)

ja hatten die....wurde anscheinend jetzt wieder hergestellt und in einer geringen stückzahl ausschließlich online in USA vertrieben...mist!


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. August 2009)

Also in der neuen Freeride sind die auf Seite 68 auch drinne, sollen 89 â¬ kosten. WÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren wo es die gibt..

Wenn jemand was weiÃ bitte Bescheid geben!


----------



## ewoq (7. August 2009)

die werden neu aufgelegt, stand irgendwo auf dirtmag.co.uk


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. August 2009)

Habs gefunden, hier die Link für alle anderen:

VANS Warner SPD


----------



## mamo80 (8. August 2009)

feine schuhe, mal ne alternative zum DX, obwohl mir der heurige weiße schon recht gut gefällt


----------



## HyperH (13. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand ne Info, ob es diesen Schuh auch in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## M4dd1n (16. September 2009)

Auf der Vans Homepage kann man die wohl nur in Amerika und dann nur Web exclusive bekommen.

Nach dem folgendem Artikel gibs die wohl ab November in der Schweiz.

http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?id=5325

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch einfach mal einen Vans-Schuppen in seiner Nähe suchen und dort mal anfragen ob man über die den Schuh bestellen kann.


----------



## hellvis (23. September 2009)

moin,

ich hab gestern mein paar bekommen, machen eine sehr guten eindruck und sind sehr bequem. der trailtest folgt noch die woche;-)

grüße
max


----------



## HyperH (23. September 2009)

@hellvis

und woher hast du die bekommen (wenn man fragen darf)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellvis (23. September 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> @hellvis
> 
> und woher hast du die bekommen (wenn man fragen darf)?


 
aus usa mitgebracht.


----------



## wallbreaker (6. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten ..... 
Bike-Mailorder hat sie auch!

Vans - Warner SPD Schuhe 2010
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B.../Vans-Warner-SPD-Schuh-2010-black::18549.html


----------



## da rookie (26. Oktober 2009)

so...meine kommen spätestens nächste woche...
hab die old-school mäßig im geschäft bestellt. in saarbrücken geht das noch 
bin mal gespannt wie sie sind.
hat sie schon jemand probiert?


----------



## eddy 1 (4. April 2010)

die vertreibt jetzt die firma sport import sollten also über fast jeden händler zu bekommen sein


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
hat den nun schon mal jemand probiert, also beim Fahren? Taugt der auch was ohne SPD, also nur mit Flat und ohne Cleats? Ich hätte gern einen Sneaker mit steifer Sohlen, aber ebn keinne Five Ten.
Danke und Gruß, Tim


----------



## Ivery (18. Juli 2011)

Kann jemand Aktuelle Angaben zum Vans Warner machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (19. Juli 2011)

die gibt es bei chainreactionXXX. Ich finde die Schuhe aber viel zu schwer und die Cleat Position ist alles andere als gut. ich habe die Schuhe weiterverkauft.


----------



## Deleted 17878 (21. Mai 2012)

Servus,

wahrscheinlich eine dumme Frage aber wie montiere ich die Cleats? Hat da jemand ne Anleitung? Ich gehe davon aus das man unten die Sohle ausschneiden muss, will aber durch falsche Handhabung den Schuh nicht kaputt machen. Hab bisher noch keine Anleitung gefunden.

Danke


----------



## hellvis (21. Mai 2012)

ja, die sohle musste an der aussparung aufschneiden. geht easy mit nem scharfen cutter messer.


----------



## bascopeach (13. Oktober 2012)

Und dann??? Ich hab mir heute SPD´s von Shimano geholt, die PD M530, aber ich kann die Cletas nicht montieren, schon ar nicht nach der Anleitung von Shimano, ich hab das Gefühl mir fehlen da ein paar Sachen. Ich hatte keine Mutternplatteplatte im Shimano Paket und 
ich kann auch die Sohle des Vans nicht herausnehmen um an die "Löcher" ranzukommen...


----------



## bascopeach (13. Oktober 2012)

Für alle, die wie ich gerätselt haben. 

1. Die SPD Kappe an der Schuhsohle mit einem Cutter entfernen.

2. Einlegesohle rausnehmen.

3. Schuhbändel entfernen (dann kommt man besser an die untere Sohle im Cleat Bereich.

4. Die vorperforierte Stelle an der Sohle nach vorne anheben.

5. Bisschen in dem Hohlraum rumfummeln, irgendwann stößt man dann auf die "cleat-Nut" also die Mutternplatte.

6. In meinem Fall war sie immer völlig verdreht, dann die Platte in die richtige Position drehen.

7. Mutternplatte und Cleats miteinander verschrauben.

8. Sohle wieder rein (ich hab das vorpferforierte Loch noch mit einem Klebeband abgedichtet)

--> Fertich!


----------

